# P4 2.6Ghz HT OC



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello, I'm a HUGE gamer, and need more Power in my Pc without spending $$, i have it currently overclocked to 2.81GHz but isnt enough...
And i cant find any increments that don't hang my system.

Specs:
ASUS P4S800D Motherboard
Intel Pentium 4 2.6GHz 512Kb cache 800MHz FSB
1GB DDR-400 (2x512MB)
160GB Seagate Barracuda PATA
Optical Drives etc.

I Know the consequences of OC'ing, I've done it before, i just need to know if anyone has some increments that i can use for maximum speed on my machine, Trial and error int really an option for me because i don't have much free time goofing around in my BIOS 

If you can help, great if you can't... thanks for taking the time to read this long post:grin:

Prudhoc1:smooch:


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

download and run that, post a screenshot of it


and sorry if i sound like a jerk... but if you plan on playing anything recent you probably should upgrade your proc... and probably the rest of your system.


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

I cant afford to upgrade all my stuff  I would like too, but that is why i am Overclocking.

SS --


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

It does seem that your Processor is holding you back. Its on-board cache is whats holding you back (which can not be changed/added). Most CPU's today have a L1 DATA @ 32kb and L2 @ 4mb. Which gives a processor more room to do longer and more complex calculations.

But with about $50-$70 you can get a decent heatsink/fan for your CPU and push that clock to around 3ghz-3.2ghz.
But it still wont compare to today's dual cores.

Tightening your RAMs timing will decrease those loading times a bit and make games run smother. In the BIOS under RAM timings you should be able to put the first 3 settings down a notch. But you might need to increase the Voltage to the RAM by 0.1v or 0.2v depending on what type of RAM you have (make and model).


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm Currently Running 1GB(2x512MB) PC3200(200MHz) 2.5 volts, Samsung I believe. i have another gig here somewhere but arn't gonna bother , Unbuffered.
Will post pic...


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

what do i set the timings to for my RAM, or does it matter, i've never goofed around with the RAM timings before.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Why have you got 1.6v on the CPU there? 

That is way too high! I had the 2.8GHz and 3.0GHz version of that CPU, they are only rated at 1.25v to 1.35v and can do 3.5GHz (ish) on stock voltage. Your CPU will be overheating incredibly.

If you want to OC, drop the RAM speed to 266 and then try. Use ClockGen, SysTools or SetFSB from within Windows to test for your motherboard if you can't do it through the BIOS.

The Pentium 4 is a very poor gaming CPU - even 1 GHz higher will not net you much of a gain in performance. As AK pointed out above me, games are extremely cache reliant.


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

My BIOS auto-sets the CPU voltage to match everything else(FSB,SPEED) etc. So 1.25v?


----------



## onesusan (Sep 19, 2008)

dear sir i have p4 2.6gh and when i start to any heavy programe or install to win xp so during this procceser make very heavy sound why pls help me


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes set the Voltage to 1.25v. When you use auto its very lenient with the voltages for some reason and places it quite high on a very slight OC.


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

ok, ty


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Kalim said:


> Why have you got 1.6v on the CPU there?


His Northwood could be rated at 1.525V, like mine.



onesusan said:


> dear sir i have p4 2.6gh and when i start to any heavy programe or install to win xp so during this procceser make very heavy sound why pls help me


I think that's more like the sound of your hard drive, which means you can't do anything about it. Next time please make a new thread about your problem, and preferably in the correct section of the forum.


----------

